# First Aid Kit for Dogs



## Marty

Basic First Aid Kit - 
Basic supplies 
• Gauze sponges -- 50 four-by-four inch sponges, two per envelope 
• Triple antibiotic ointment 
• Rubbing alcohol 
• Ear syringe -- two ounce capacity 
• Ace self-adhering athletic bandage -- three-inch width 
• White petroleum jelly (Vaseline or similar) 
• Eye wash 
• Sterile, non-adherent pads 
• Pepto Bismol tablets 
• Imodium AD 
• Generic Benadryl capsules -- 25mg, for allergies 
• Hydrocortisone acetate -- one percent cream 
• Sterile stretch gauze bandage -- three inches by four yards 
• Buffered aspirin 
• Dermicil hypoallergenic cloth tape one inch by 10 yards 
• Hydrogen peroxide 
• Kaopectate tablets maximum strength 
• Bandage scissors 
• Custom splints 
• Vet Rap bandage 
• Super Glu 

Other suggested items are: 
• Blanket 
• Tweezers 
• Muzzle 
• Hemostats 
• Rectal thermometer 
• Ziplock bags 
• Paperwork, including the dog's health record, medications, local and national poison control numbers, regular veterinary clinic hours and telephone numbers, and emergency clinic hours and telephone number.


----------



## JFlowersLA

:goodpost:

One thing that I thought was really cool I got in the mail yesterday was a card that has Jonezie's name, DOB, my information, and all her vaccinations to date. I think that's pretty cool in case something happens, I have her Vet information right there on hand.


----------



## patty

JFlowersLA said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> One thing that I thought was really cool I got in the mail yesterday was a card that has Jonezie's name, DOB, my information, and all her vaccinations to date. I think that's pretty cool in case something happens, I have her Vet information right there on hand.


This is a really good idea. One I have never thought of with putting in the first aid kit. I will be sure to do that.


----------

